# trempi / trempo



## munghina

Bonjour, je n'ai absolument pas compris cette conversation, que j'ai lu dans un livre, entre deux pêcheurs

- Trempi? demanda Caboutel
- Trempo, ordonna Fil de Fer

contexte: on est dans un village du sud de la France et les pêcheurs, au cours de l'histoire, parlent souvent patois... là, ils sont en train de manger du poisson.

Quelq'un peut m'aider???


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Peut-être faudrait-il poser la question dans un autre forum, ça ne m'évoque rien et cela n'évoque rien non plus aux Provençaux du forum ?

Je te suggère ou le forum "autres langages" ou le forum "catalan" (cela pourrait être du Catalan).


----------



## munghina

ok, merci. j'essayerai!
si quelqu'un a quand même des idées, je remercie à l'avance


----------



## Ploupinet

Ben... Je n'ai aucune notion de catalan, mais en tout cas en italien, ça pourrait donner, si un verbe "trempare" existait :
"Tu trempes ?
- Je trempe !"


----------



## tie-break

Ploupinet said:


> , mais en tout cas en italien, ça pourrait donner, si un verbe "trempare" existait :
> "Tu trempes ?
> - Je trempe !"


 
Hélas, ce verbe en italien n'existe pas


----------



## tie-break

Regardez ici


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, le verbe trempar existe en Provençal. Mais je ne comprends pas le dialogue pour autant...


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, le verbe trempar existe en Provençal. Mais je ne comprends pas le dialogue pour autant...


Peut-être parlent-ils de tremper leur poisson dans une sauce ou une soupe ?


----------



## tie-break

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, le verbe trempar existe en Provençal. Mais je ne comprends pas le dialogue pour autant...


 
Munghina dit qu'ils sont en train de manger du poisson.
Ca pourrait être "tremper" leur poisson dans une sauce avant de le manger ? 

Ops, pardon Maître, je n'avais pas vu ton post


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> Peut-être parlent-ils de tremper leur poisson dans une sauce ou une soupe ?





tie-break said:


> Munghina dit qu'ils sont en train de manger du poisson.
> Ca pourrait être "tremper" leur poisson dans une sauce avant de le manger ?
> 
> Ops, pardon Maître, je n'avais pas vu ton post


Possible, mais c'est la forme _trempi _que je ne connais pas. De toute façon, je ne suis pas spécialiste du Provençal !

Munghina pourrait aussi nous en dire plus et nous donner les phrases avant et après ce dialogue...


----------



## CapnPrep

Si on conjugue les verbes en provençal de la même façon qu'on le fait en languedocien, ce serait plutôt la question "Je trempe ?", suivie de l'ordre "Trempe !"


----------



## itka

CapnPrep said:


> Si on conjugue les verbes en provençal de la même façon qu'on le fait en languedocien, ce serait plutôt la question "Je trempe ?", suivie de l'ordre "Trempe !"



C'est l'idée que j'ai eue... contredite par le dialogue :
_"- Trempi? demanda Caboutel
- Trempo, ordonna Fil de Fer"

_"Je trempe" aurait pu être possible sans le verbe "ordonner"...


----------



## Ploupinet

Euh... Itka tu es sûre de ton coup là ? Ce n'est absolument pas contredit, au contraire !


----------



## itka

Ben... oui, Ploup...

Ah, je comprends ce qui t'étonne.
 C'est moi qui ai mal interprété les paroles de CapnPrep. Il dit 





> la question "Je trempe ?", suivie de l'ordre "Trempe !"


En fait, ce serait plutôt le contraire. Du moins, c'est comme ça que je l'avais analysé, moi, sur la base de la conjugaison italienne :
_"- Trempi? demanda Caboutel --->_ *tu *trempes ? (le -i est la marque de la 2e personne sg)
_ - Trempo, ordonna Fil de Fer" --->_*je* trempe... et c'est là que "ordonna" ne va plus avec rien. (le -o ne peut pas être un impératif mais seulement un présent 1re personne sg...)

Maintenant, après avoir cherché un peu partout, je vous livre sans aucune garantie, ce que j'ai trouvé :
provençal : trempar = plonger (sans autre précision, transitif, intransitif ?)
nissart : trempa = piquette

Conjugaison du provençal :
-i : terminaison prés. 1re pers. sg.
rien trouvé sur l'impératif.

La conjugaison du nissart est complètement différente et n'aide en rien.

De toutes façons, on fait des plans sur la comète... Personne ne comprend ce verbe "trempar", ni ne sait vraiment de quelle conjugaison, ni surtout de quelle langue il s'agit !

Peut-être avec plus de contexte pourrait-on savoir ce qui advient après cet ordre ? Quelqu'un (sans doute Caboutel) "trempe" ou fait quelque chose avec quelque chose...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Comme l'a dit Karine, précédemment, quelques lignes de plus, un peu de contexte pourrait nous aider?


----------



## CapnPrep

Pourquoi se baser sur la conjugaison italienne, puisqu'on nous dit que ça se passe dans le sud de la France ? En fait, je connais la conjugaison occitane, et c'est sur cette base que j'ai proposé ma traduction. Et je propose ce lien pour ceux qui souhaiteraient en savoir plus. oc. _trempar_ = fr. _tremper_
_trempi_ = 1re personne du singulier
_trempa_ = (entre autres) impératif singulier​La voyelle -_a_ en fin de mot est prononcée _o_ ouvert, et on l'écrit ainsi dans l'orthographe mistralienne (utilisée bien sûr pour le provençal), donc _trempo_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Et en Catalan trempo (présent de l'indicatif) et trempi (subjonctif) existent !


----------



## munghina

bonsoir et merci à tous!
je crois bien qu'il pourrait s'agir d'une conjugaison occitane. auparavant, l'auteur nous informait que les deux pêcheurs parlent le patois de la région. donc, l'idée est que le dialogue pourrait être traduit un français de cette façon:
"Je trempe?"demanda Caboutel
"Trempe" ordonna Fil de Fer
sauf qu'en occitan l'imperatif est "trempa" comme nous informe CapnPrep et pas "trempo" comme il est dans le livre.
En tout cas, je crois qu'il s'agit du verbe tremper parce que quelques lignes après, l'auteur ajoute "Caboutel l'oule de fonte et versa la sauce sur les tranches de pain grillées frottées d'ail. Puis il jeta les poissons cits dans le grand plat."
... même si "oule" me pose une autre problème... mais je crois avoir compris que c'est une sorte de poêle...??? (peut être je devrais ouvrir un autre post pour ça!)


----------



## munghina

Pardon... dans le post précendet je me suis trompée: la phrase exacte est "Caboutel PRIT l'oule de fonte..."


----------



## Punky Zoé

Rebonjour

En français on dit tremper la soupe lorsqu'on la verse sur du pain (le plus souvent grillé) dans l'assiette.


----------



## Lezert

munghina said:


> ... même si "oule" me pose une autre problème... mais je crois avoir compris que c'est une sorte de poêle...??? (peut être je devrais ouvrir un autre post pour ça!)


c'est plutôt une marmite


----------



## munghina

merci Lezert...
et merci PunkyZoé pour l'explication du verbe "tremper"


----------

